
When all I seem to do is bitch, bitch, bitch - toni
http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2009/07/22/when-all-i-seem-to-do-is-bitch-bitch-bitch/
======
chime
From an outsider's perspective, both RMS and Chris are genuinely interested in
supporting truly free models of sharing and communication and I applaud them
for their efforts.

However, when RMS says free software shouldn't depend on Mono, he gives a very
good explanation for it: <http://www.fsf.org/news/dont-depend-on-mono>

On the other hand, after my friend and I spent 10 sleepless nights developing
the original version of Sched.org in 2008, we woke up to read this:
<http://www.iminta.com/intas/show/214894>

Think about it from the developer's point of view. How do you think we felt?
While everyone from Wired to aviary.com teams were loving Sched, here is
someone saying we deserve to be in a hall of shame for making a free, unique
product that helps people manage their schedules. Is a negative post like that
supposed to encourage me to stay up two more nights to support OpenID? You
know what would have worked?

> Hey guys, cool app! Thought about adding OpenID support? Lot of people can
> benefit from it... More info on implementation here: <http://example.org> \-
> Chris

------
sown
A co-worker has made this same mistake for the last couple of years working at
our company. He complains about everything and doesn't try to fix anything
himself. He's a smart guy, though. He's bitter about some treatment he's
received but still...complaining is what he does.

Now he is being pushed out of our group by the original management from before
when we got acquired. Not sure where he's going now but he's out. He'll never
advance and I'm sure this is somehow noted in his performance reviews;
technically he got bumped down a notch. He's probably _really_ bitter now.

------
hvs
A good article pointing out an error that many of us make (myself included) on
a regular basis. Conversely, I would say that HN commenters are often much
better about avoiding the negativity trap than commenters on other tech sites.

~~~
imajes
i wonder if that's because we're a smaller community, so there's a shame
factor in being downvoted?

~~~
pchristensen
I think it's because when people come into the community with a different
attitude, they often get heavily downmodded, ignored, flagged, etc. Anti-
social behavior is so actively discouraged that people either leave or shape
up. Listen to the first few minutes of this podcast for the outsider's view:
<http://techzinglive.com/?p=70>

------
Osmose
I'm oftentimes glad that, as a simple nobody, I can express my opinion without
worrying about who I offend or projecting the wrong image over a group I'm
associated with.

~~~
jf
Yes. Even outside of the internet, Chris has random people shouting stuff at
him.

